# Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube Geschlossene Wasserkühlung Frage



## kamikazeshadow (5. Juli 2016)

*Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube Geschlossene Wasserkühlung Frage*

Hallo zusammen,
mein neues Gehäuse (Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube) ist unterwegs, dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage.
Bis jetzt hatte ich immer eine Luftkühlung verbaut würde aber gerne mal ein Geschlossene Wasserkühlung testen
einfach mal um Erfahrung zusammeln., dass ich auch mitreden kann 
CPU ist ein intel i7 4790k der auch etwas Übertaktet werden soll.
Gefunden habe ich 
1. Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H115i
2. Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2
3. corsair hydro series h110i gtx
4. nzxt kraken x61
5. Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU
6. Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Da ich keine Ahnung habe, was könnt ihr Empfehlen oder wo besser die Finger weg lassen.
Original Lüfter Tauschen viele gegen besser aus, wie ist da der Stand der dinge,
vielen dank schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube Geschlossene Wasserkühlung Frage*

1. - 4. + 6. stammen von Asetek und CoolIt. Die Unterschiede sind deshalb gering (Lüfter, Radiatorgröße) und beim P/L-Verhältnis gewinnt die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (Testbericht). 

Die Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU  ist von den Einzelkomponenten betrachtet das wertigste Produkt. Allerdings musst du für einen leisen Betrieb die Lüfter tauschen, da sie unter deutlich hörbaren Lagergeräuschen leiden.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe bist du mit deinem Luftkühler zufrieden und könntest noch 2 Monate auf ein stimmiges Gesamtpacket mit BeQuiet Lüftern warten:

Computex 2016: Be Quiet zeigt uns die Silent Loop

Ist im Hinblick auf "Auspacken - Einbauen - Zufrieden sein" wohl die sinnvollste Entscheidung.


----------



## kamikazeshadow (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube Geschlossene Wasserkühlung Frage*

Vielen dank,
auf so eine Antwort hab ich gewartet und ich warte mal auf das Be Quiet Silent Loop,
da ich es nicht eilig hab.


----------



## Yeezy (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube Geschlossene Wasserkühlung Frage*

Sehr gut, wollte mir auch demnächst eine AiO WaKü holen von Corsair. Das hat sich dann wohl erledigt


----------

